

Ztodo: simple per-directory todo list manager (zsh) - yangyang
http://www.zsh.org/mla/workers/2009/msg01205.html

======
avinashv
Excellent idea! I especially like the idea of using the `chpwd()` hook to
display the current tasks when entering a new directory. I must steal this
idea and Bashify it.

~~~
z8000
I like seeing a listing when I cd.

    
    
        cd() { builtin cd $* && ls; }
    

I cannot recall if that is right (on my phone) but that's the idea in bash at
least.

~~~
imurray
Always use "$@" (including the quotes) instead of $* when passing on command-
line arguments.

If your directory name contains a space, the above function won’t work. Note
that putting $* in quotes would be interpreted as one argument, so that
wouldn’t work if you specified an option along with a directory name.

~~~
z8000
Yeah that's what I use but couldn't remember it off the top of my head.
Thanks.

